# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Τύπος φτερώματος

## Φάμπιο

Ολοι εχουμε δει η ακουσει τους γνωστους οζους,που βγαζουν τα πουλια στο φτερωμα τους!
Καθως εχω καναρινια γκλοστερ τα οποια ειναι ρατσα με συχνο φαινομενο οζων,θα ηθελα να μαθω βαση των εμπειριων σας,πως μπορει ενας αρχαριος να ξεχωρισει ενα μαλακο φτερωμα απο ενα σκληρο,για να γινει ενα σωστο ζευγαρωμα,χωρις απογονους με οζους;
Σε ποσο καιρο απο την γεννηση του πουλιου θα εμφανιστουν οι οζοι αν εχει;;
Παιζει καποιο ρολο το χρωμα;
Ισχυει οτι οταν ενα πουλι εμφανισει εστω κι εναν μικρο οζο,(ο οποιος αφαιρειται)
δεν πρεπει να ζευγαρωσει και γιατι;

Αν εχω ξεχασει καποια ερωτηση κλειδι παρακαλω συμπληρωστε..  ::  
Ευχαριστω....

----------


## jk21

στο buff φτερωμα  το χρωμα ανοιγει προς τις ακρες των φτερων .το πουλι φαινεται να έχει περισσοτερο ογκο , πιο μαλακο φτερωμα και  περισσοτερα  πουπουλα  σε σχση με τα yellow
sτο yellow φτερωμα το χρωμα στα πουπουλα ειναι εντονο ,φαινονται πιο αδυνατα τα πουλια (το φτερωμα δενει στο κορμι ) και τα πουπουλα ειναι λιγοτερα και μονο μεχρι την ακρη (αρχη) των φτερων

σωστο ζευγαρωμα για αποφυγη κυστεων ειναι με ενα πουλι απο το καθε ειδος.και αυτο γιατι το buff φτερωμα ειναι επιθυμητο απο τους εκτροφεις σε σχεση με το yellow αλλα διασταυρωση buff οδηγει σε κυστες.

τα προβληματα με κυστες εμφανιζονται μετα απο την πτεροροια οταν τα νεα φτερα δυσκολευονται να βγουν με συνεπακολουθο τις κυστες

ενα πουλι που βγαζει κυστη δειχνει οτι εχει την προδιαθεση για κατι τετοιο γονιαδιακα.αρα μπορει να το μεταδωσει  με  μεγαλες πιθανοτητες σε αρκετους απογονους.αν επελεγε να το  ζευγαρωσει καποιος  τοτε σιγουρα πρεπει να διαλεξει ταιρι yellow ωστε να μειωσει στατιστικα τις παντα σημαντικες πιθανοτητες για απογονους με  προδιαθεση για κυστες

----------


## Φάμπιο

Δημητρη μπραβο το υπερ καλυψες το θεμα!!!!!!!!!!!!  :winky:  

Εμπλουτισα κι αλλο ακομα τις γνωσεις μου και επρεπε να υπαρχει σαν θεμα,καθως το θεωρω πολυ σημαντικο για οσους ζευγαρωνουν τα πουλια τους!!!!

----------


## jk21

το μπραβο που ηξερα και σου εγραψα αυτα τα πραγματα να το πεις στο δασκαλο μου.τον ξερεις  :winky:  
σαν θεμα αυτονομο (αρθρο) σαν δασκαλος που ειναι ,επρεπε εκεινος να το εχει ηδη ανεβασει .σε αυτο να μην του πεις μπραβο  :Big Grin:

----------


## Φάμπιο

Ολοι δασκαλους εχουμε  :winky:  
Εγω λεω μπραβο σε ολους!!!!χεχε

Σε αυτο εχεις δικιο δεν του λεμε μπραβο!  ::  
Παροτρυνε τον...  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Η πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι ένα φτερό YELLOW
δεύτερη είναι ένα φτερό BUFF

----------


## BISBA

Αλεξανδρε καλημέρα
Από ποιό σημείο είναι το φτερό?  ή οποιοδήποτε  φτερο και αν τραβείξουμε  θα δούμε την διαφορά?

Επίσης κάποια πουλιά δεν είναι ούτε yellow ούτε buff.
Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις τι κάνουμε ?Πώς ζευγαρώνουμε?

----------


## Alexandros

Εγώ περνώ φτερά από την πλάτη του πουλιού αλλα και στα φτερά στο στήθος και στα πλαγια θα βλέπεις τι διαφορα. 
Δεν μπορείς να λες γενικά πιο φτερά θέλεις. Διαφορες ράτσες θέλουν Buff, αλλα αν έχεις πολύ BUFF έχεις το πρόβλημα με τα LUMPS. Αν έχεις πουλια με YELLOW φτέρωμα φαίνουνται πάντα πιο λεπτό από τα πουλια που είναι BUFF.
Αν δεν εκτρέφεις για έκθεσις προτιμάω το YELLOW.
ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΓΝΩΜΗ.

----------


## Αλεξης

> Εγώ περνώ φτερά από την πλάτη του πουλιού αλλα και στα φτερά στο στήθος και στα πλαγια θα βλέπεις τι διαφορα. 
> Δεν μπορείς να λες γενικά πιο φτερά θέλεις. Διαφορες ράτσες θέλουν Buff, αλλα αν έχεις πολύ BUFF έχεις το πρόβλημα με τα LUMPS. Αν έχεις πουλια με YELLOW φτέρωμα φαίνουνται πάντα πιο λεπτό από τα πουλια που είναι BUFF.
> Αν δεν εκτρέφεις για έκθεσις προτιμάω το YELLOW.
> ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΓΝΩΜΗ.


Για να δεις τον τυπο πτερωματος πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να βγαλεις φτερο η και με το ματι εισαι ενταξει;

----------


## SAKIS X

καλύτερα να βγάλεις φτερό. Και αν θες να συγκρίνεις φτερά μεταξύ τους σε διάφορα πουλιά να βγάζεις πάντα από το ίδιο σημείο.
Εγώ βγάζω από την πλάτη. Παλιά έβγαζα και από τα πλευρά αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζετε. Ένα φτερό φτάνει.

----------


## Antigoni87

Πολύ χρήσιμο θέμα!
Επειδή δε θέλω να τραβήξω φτερό από την γκλοστερίνα μου (  ::  ), τι φαίνεται να είναι, buff ή yellow;
Φίλε Δημήτρη είχα ξεχάσει να σε ρωτήσω, ρωτάω τώρα έτσι για να ξέρω!

----------


## jk21

αντιγονη δεν ειχα κοιταξει  :sad:   ο πατερας παντως ειναι buff

----------


## Antigoni87

Ωραία, αλλά επειδή σίγουρα δεν έχω το κουράγιο να της τραβήξω φτερό (θα την πονέσω επειδή δεν το εχω ξανακάνει), θα πρέπει όταν της βρω σύντροφο να είναι yellow καλύτερα, έτσι; Γιατί αν είναι ο πατέρας buff, και αν κρίνω από την... αφρατοσύνη της, μπορεί να είναι buff. Και άρα να μην το ρισκάρουμε με σύντροφο buff.  ::  
Ευχαριστώ πάντως!  :winky:

----------


## jk21

αντιγονη θα τα δουμε το θεμα,θα τα πουμε

----------


## δημητρης

Το πουλί είναι buff  με πολλή άσχημη κορώνα .
Ένα γελοου πουλί θα μαζέψει κατά πολλή το φτέρωμα του ΑΛΛΑ δεν θα φτιάξει την κορώνα του αλλά ούτε και τον σωματοτυπο του .
Γνώμη μου είναι να μην ασχοληθείς με αυτό το πουλί  .
Όχι λόγο χρώματος αλλά σωματοτυπου.
Η διατηρήσει ενός λάθους είναι καταστροφική για τα μελλοντικά πουλιά μας .

----------

